# Grumpy Naughty Tortie



## charmed73 (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi

I need some advice. I have Three cats, Two are males (Max & Nero) and the most loving, affectionate softies in the world, the third is female (Star) and for want of a nicer way to describe her, she is a grumpy madam and on occasions I'd go as far as saying she is horrible.

The adult Male and Female are neutered and my Kitten will be neutered as soon as possible.

I'm now starting to come to my wits end, because I don't know what to do with her. She scratches and bites constantly, I dread it when I have to worm and flea treat her and groming is like taking my life in my hands. She basically ignores my kitten but bullies Max horribly.

Her latest trick is trying to eat Nero's food even though she has a full food bowl of her own, I tell her firmly "no" and pick her up and place her back at her own food bowl but she just stalks straight back to his bowl and starts to growl and lash out at me.

I have a Feliway on constantly, it has helped calm her down slightly, but she is still not a very nice cat. She has her affectionate moments when she comes for a cuddle in a morning when I'm still in bed but even then she will eventually scratch and bite, its like she thinks its a game, as soon as I see her tail start to go I stop stoking and retreat my hands and arms back under the safety of the duvet but even got a nasty scratch on the face recently fr my trouble.

Help, can anyone give me some advice because I do love her to bits and I'm not sure what to do next.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Naughty Tortie is bob on T,she is establishing and maintaining her rank at the top at the mo,as she is entire and the 2 older adults are not and Nero is just a baby,in her head that makes the neuters bottom of the pile and Nero is getting told if and before he gets any ideas,i'm sure her behavior will calm somewhat once she too is spayed,and she's probably hormonal to bootIf it's serious confrontation then maybe try seperation until she calms herself


----------



## charmed73 (Nov 19, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Naughty Tortie is bob on T,she is establishing and maintaining her rank at the top at the mo,as she is entire and the 2 older adults are not and Nero is just a baby,in her head that makes the neuters bottom of the pile and Nero is getting told if and before he gets any ideas,i'm sure her behavior will calm somewhat once she too is spayed,and she's probably hormonal to bootIf it's serious confrontation then maybe try seperation until she calms herself


Thanks for the advice...sorry I can't have been clear she is already neutered and has beens ince I got her. The only un-neutered one is Nero the 14 week old baby, but what you have said about her being top cat certainly makes sense as she always has been as Max is such a push over. I worry though that she is perhaps challenging me and thats why she is always lashing out at me?!

I'll certianly think about the seperation idea and see if that help any.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

If you think it's a challenge towards you hun (which it could be but could also be the new kitten hun) then you need to establish rank with her - my cats know i'm top cat and none of them would think about hissing or lashing out at me at all x 

To do this is simple, remember that cats can sense your feelings, if she thinks you feel threatened she'll do it more, if you find your confidence and then firmly say no and keep at it then she will eventually work out her place and hopefully become a very sweet little kitty towards you  xx

Water spray works if you do feel worried still but just keep at it and remember to put confidence into anything you say to her  xx

Harder than it sounds i know but just persevere hunny and the relationship will settle xxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

have you got a picture of your naughty tortie, ...


----------



## charmed73 (Nov 19, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> have you got a picture of your naughty tortie, ...


Oh I sure do...her she is



















Turst me she is NOT as sweet as she looks...:001_rolleyes:


----------



## MattNW (Nov 29, 2008)

Some cats are affectionate and some aren't. All cats are affectionate on their own terms. This means they will come up saying, "Pet me. Pet me. Pet me." and when they have had enough, "Don't you dare touch me!!". 

Do like you have been doing and watch the tail. When it starts speeding up stop petting and try to redirect the cat to doing something else. A toy is good for this. Pet until the tail begins to wave faster than normal then stop petting and try pulling a toy on a string to get her attention. Don't wait until the cat is agitated. Stop petting when the tail *starts* to speed up.


----------

